# Clarification on cooking a turkey in a sack



## LawrenceU (Dec 2, 2010)

I just realised that some have misread a part of the recipe that I have posted a few times for cooking a turkey in a sack. I have posted the recipe below and corrected it. The correction pertains that the pan that the sack is placed in for roasting. I wrote roasting pan and some have interpreted that to mean a turkey roaster. That can mess with the heat and consistency of the temperatures in the sack. Use a normal roasting / braising pan. Make sure the sack is not scrunched up. I have even done it on deep cookie sheets and 1/4 sheet pans. If you do that just make sure and transfer it to a deeper pan when you cut the sack open.

Sorry for any confusion 



> I can't divulge the family secrets for our fought over turkey barbecue. But, here is the post I made last year about the best tasting, simplest, wonderful, way to roast a turkey. It was developed somewhere and perfected by my great-grandmother who cooked around four turkey for Thanksgiving every year, in a wood fired stove. The 'no-injection stuff' comment is for real. It will mar the turkeys taste, make the cooking time change, and frankly is a cheat for those who can't cook a turkey in such a manner that doesn't dry it out. (And, yes, it is very possible to dry out a turkey by deep frying. Very easy, that is why injection became common: deep frying without it is a challenge for many people.)
> 
> Y'all are crazy. That is way too much work in roasting a turkey. The following is what we do and have done for generations. It is just about foolproof. Every time we serve this turkey to others they want to know how in the world we got such most, tender, and evenly browned turkey. Seriously. It is that good and it is throw it in and leave it alone until it is done.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks! I haven't tried this method yet, but I may sometime. 

I cooked a turkey the old-fashioned way yesterday, basting the bird every 15 minutes. My family was quite delighted to have another "thanksgiving" meal in the middle of the week.


----------

